# Camel Toe Solution



## Dragonfly (Feb 1, 2012)

Is Camel Toe Really A Problem? 

The SmoothGroove Camel Toe Solution. Also available in white!​ [SIZE=12pt]Fashion writers get many press releases throughout the day. Some pop in with a story idea to save you at the last minute, while others are tear-inducingly hilarious. For example, I get a lot of PR about camel toes.[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=12pt]In my opinion, this isn't exactly something that people worry about on a regular basis. Wearing underwear seems to tame the trouble for most, but if it doesn't - sorry I'm laughing already - maybe SmoothGroove is for you. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]You heard me: SmoothGroove. The name in and of itself is amazing, but the fact that it looks like a shoe horn for your panties is even better. Further adding to the hilarity, the company's website claims their product to be a "stylists' secret for a smooth profile." Umm, no.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]It reads, "After all, being a woman is hard enough at times and having a SmoothGroove to hand [i assume they mean at hand] in your underwear drawer will make it just that [a?] little bit easier!" Sorry SmoothGroove, but there's nothing easy about walking around with a hard piece of plastic in between your legs. It's like a lady jockstrap. Maybe try going up a pant size instead?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Here's the promotional video. You're welcome.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.styleswept.ca/2012/02/is-camel-toe-really-a-problem.html[/SIZE]


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 1, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL!!!! Pads are uncomfortable enough &amp; they're cotton!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 1, 2012)

That just makes me


----------



## calexxia (Feb 2, 2012)

Great....a female "cup".

Might be useful when jousting, though!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great....a female "cup".
> 
> Might be useful when jousting, though!


No, Im pretty sure you'd want something more from some of the hits I've seen jousters take! It's not even good for us that fence!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 2, 2012)

I was being facetious.

Besides which, my SCA days are LONG behind me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL I've been active in the SCA for a long time and don't seen an end in sight. Not  that this is a bad thing, mind youl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Feb 2, 2012)

ooomg are you serious!  lmao


----------



## katana (Feb 2, 2012)

LoL What a hilarious and uncomfortable looking invention!


----------



## Diana V Harwood (Feb 2, 2012)

Actually the grammar is correct, if not particularly "American." 

The NAME of the thing...I laughed out loud HARD. And cannot wait to show this to hubby. And all my friends. :-D


----------



## AliciaMLay (Feb 2, 2012)

HA thank you for this!


----------



## Geek (Feb 2, 2012)

Darn-it

lol


----------



## calexxia (Feb 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I've been active in the SCA for a long time and don't seen an end in sight. Not  that this is a bad thing, mind youl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Everyone has their passions. SCA was mine for a season (well, roughly three years), but that was a long time ago.


----------



## angels41105 (Feb 3, 2012)

have we discussed the possible interpretations of the cut out design on it??? just sayin


----------



## calexxia (Feb 3, 2012)

Hell, what about the IMPLICATIONS? I mean, can you imagine temporarily branding your...ok....let's NOT dwell on that, eh?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont think it is a cut out, just a design so its not "plain"


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 3, 2012)

I wonder if a shoe horn would be a good dupe?


----------



## divadoll (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably where she got her inspiration was a shoe horn.  I don't see how that could be anywhere near comfortable.


----------

